# Defence.pk Personal Emails



## EagleEyes

Defence.pk uses Google Email Service (Gmail) and provides @Defence.pk emails to its members. Those interested in having personal email addresses please provide.

First Name:
Last Name:
Email: example@defence.pk

Through PM, and also post here saying "PM sent".

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beskar

PM sent. Great Idea by the way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq

PM sent 2 weeks ago :p


----------



## EagleEyes

AliFarooq said:


> PM sent 2 weeks ago :p



phir se kero bhai.. please. You will all get it today or tomorrow. Dont panic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Re-PM-ed to Webby today


----------



## Hasnain2009

PM sent!!
Thanks!!!


----------



## EagleEyes

Made one for Safriz.

Sorry the earlier thread is deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

WebMaster said:


> Made one for Safriz.
> 
> Sorry the earlier thread is deleted.



I realized only after 'bumping' the long forgotten thread that many people had private info posted on the thread...
Good you deleted it .
Defence.pk email is a nice,cool and long forgotten feature if this website.


----------



## truthseer

Sent the PM!


----------



## Lyrical Mockery

Am i eligible for it?


----------



## Cherokee

Are Indians Eligible for it ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Cherokee said:


> Are Indians Eligible for it ??



There are conditions:






Say what Mr. Puri says & u'll get Amisha oops personalized email

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

PM sent, this Email address looks professional and legit. Thanks.


----------



## curioususer

PM sent. Please create.


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

PM sent....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yogi

PM sent...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

>>>>PM sent<<<<


----------



## curioususer

Rajaraja Chola said:


> PM sent....





Yogi said:


> PM sent...





khanboy007 said:


> >>>>PM sent<<<<



Why only want this after I have posted?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

curioususer said:


> Why only want this after I have posted?



Ha ha have seen it long ago, but have forgot to send the PM to him. Ur post, made me remember   
Thanku

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

uhhhhhhhhhhhh!where do u send these details to?what is PM?pardon me if this query looks childish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joekrish

PM sent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseer

@WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

PM sent


----------



## Haseebullah

PM sent.


----------



## A.Rafay

I want the email address also looks cool to me.


----------



## EagleEyes

truthseer said:


> @WebMaster



I thought i sent you one?


----------



## indian_foxhound

pm sent @WebMaster


----------



## Kompromat

One for me too please @WebMaster


----------



## truthseer

WebMaster said:


> I thought i sent you one?



Nope 
I sent you the PM a long time back


----------



## EagleEyes

Sent to those who asked. I didn't get any PM from @Aeronaut and @joekrish


----------



## truthseer

And to think people didn't think of tagging Webby /facepalm

Thanks for the account


----------



## joekrish

WebMaster said:


> Sent to those who asked. I didn't get any PM from @Aeronaut and @joekrish



PM sent again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

joekrish said:


> PM sent again.



Did they change that unusual post-count requirement for PM?


----------



## curioususer

Skallagrim said:


> Did they change that unusual post-count requirement for PM?



No. Till your post count reaches 10000 you can only send PMs to Admins and Mods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Kindly one for myself: naswar@defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

@WebMaster - Mera Kabutar pohancha kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RISING SUN

PM sent. Thanks.


----------



## Dubious

PM SENT!!!


----------



## mitth

PM SENT (y)


----------



## babajees

PM sent Sir!


----------



## Areesh

PM sent. 



Ayush said:


> uhhhhhhhhhhhh!where do u send these details to?*what is PM?*pardon me if this query looks childish.



PM means Prime Minister. You have to send him somewhere. Like we are trying to send ours to the jail

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ayush

Areesh said:


> PM sent.
> 
> 
> 
> PM means Prime Minister. You have to send him somewhere. Like we are trying to send ours to the jail



goodone mate.but can you reallly explain me what do i need to do for getting my account?


----------



## Icewolf

Ayush said:


> goodone mate.but can you reallly explain me what do i need to do for getting my account?



Private message @WebMaster

First Name : Ayush
Last Name : ?
Desired email : ???@defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Icewolf said:


> Private message @WebMaster
> 
> First Name : Ayush
> Last Name : ?
> Desired email : ???@defence.pk



thank u so much.


----------



## Icewolf

Ayush said:


> thank u so much.



no problem bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

PM sent sir @WebMaster.


----------



## baajey

PM sent to @WebMaster


----------



## S.Y.A

PM sent to Webmaster


----------



## A.Rafay

@WebMaster i sent you PM two days ago but didnt receive Email!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Too many requests guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cherokee

WebMaster said:


> Too many requests guys.



Ask for donations  . All requests barring a few will disappear like wisp in thin air .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

WebMaster said:


> Too many requests guys.



My bad webby I put the link on Naswarabad so everyone saw this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## curioususer

KingMamba93 said:


> My bad webby I put the link on Naswarabad so everyone saw this thread.



 What? They all started wanting this after I posted my request.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

KingMamba93 said:


> My bad webby I put the link on Naswarabad so everyone saw this thread.



All your fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

Talon said:


> @WebMaster can I have mine Pinky@defence.pk



Pinky?? Is that your real name??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## baajey

WebMaster said:


> Too many requests guys.


but you still delivered....thanx a ton.
not only i will use this id , i'll flaunt it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

PM SENT 



seiko said:


> Pinky?? Is that your real name??


 @seiko NO but citizens of Naswarabad call me that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## babajees

Go my emaik from webmaster thank u


----------



## Marshmallow

Defence.pk personal emails sey kia hoga? i didnt get it


----------



## MINK

PM sent.......


----------



## Huda

PM sent


----------



## Awesome

*Guys strictly don't post the EMAIL IDs you want here. They should be privately PMed to webby.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Webby sir I haven't received my email Id & password yet. Please!!!!!!


----------



## Safriz

Marshmallow said:


> Defence.pk personal emails sey kia hoga? i didnt get it



You get paid for receiving emails.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

PM sent @WebMaster


----------



## Alpha1

PM SENT
.


----------



## RISING SUN

@WebMaster sir I haven't received my email id & password yet.


----------



## Slav Defence

WebMaster said:


> Defence.pk uses Google Email Service (Gmail) and provides @Defence.pk emails to its members. Those interested in having personal email addresses please provide.
> 
> First Name:
> Last Name:
> Email: example@defence.pk
> 
> Through PM, and also post here saying "PM sent".
> 
> Thanks.



''PM SENT'' webby


----------



## HRK

"PM sent".


----------



## SajeevJino

PM sent......


----------



## Pboy

PM sent @WebMaster


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

i ll take shurli@defence.pk !


----------



## Argus Panoptes

@WebMaster Sir no reply to my request for a defence.pk email account?


----------



## RayKalm

@WebMaster PM Sent.


----------



## EagleEyes

If you have sent full name and the nickname on email id. You will get it soon.


----------



## rubyjackass

PM sent.


----------



## EagleEyes

Those who have sent it and have not received it yet, please send it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

@Slav Defence if any users need this email. Please let me know. All old users will have to request email IDs again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

WebMaster said:


> @Slav Defence if any users need this email. Please let me know. All old users will have to request email IDs again.


We already have it so why request again ?


----------



## WebMaster

Imran Khan said:


> We already have it so why request again ?


Old way wont work anymore. So need to request again. 

If anyone interested, let me know and i can create a PM with you to create one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

WebMaster said:


> @Slav Defence if any users need this email. Please let me know. All old users will have to request email IDs again.


Gotcha!!


----------



## Reichsmarschall

WebMaster said:


> Old way wont work anymore. So need to request again.
> 
> If anyone interested, let me know and i can create a PM with you to create one.


I need one, 
Same details as old one


----------

